

Python Bytecode Disassembler - mace
http://blog.doughellmann.com/2009/08/pymotw-dis-python-bytecode-disassembler.html

======
dkersten
If you're interested in playing with Python bytecode, you would also be
interested in the following:

Byteplay: <http://code.google.com/p/byteplay/>

Philip Eby's Bytecode Assembler:
<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/BytecodeAssembler>

Bytecode Hacks: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/bytecodehacks/>

Happy python bytecode hacking!

------
pob
And if you want to make a Python bytecode disassembler less useful for reverse
engineering, you can consider the Python code obfuscator at
<http://bitboost.com/> . Or the elderly free demo at
<http://pawsense.com/python..obfuscator/>

------
est
online commercial disassembler by a Chinese hacker:

<http://www.depython.net/>

